# new and not sure where I belong?



## 15900 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!I just found this site and have been suffering from ibs off and on for months, maybe longer, I'm not sure. I was reading the IBS-D forums since that is what I have most often, but I also have the frequent bloating and feelings of constipation. Although I go to the bathroom several times with a feeling of urgency (depending if its a good day or bad) More often than not, I just sit there and little to nothing happens. Do I have D or C or both?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

how often do you actually have a BM?


----------



## 15900 (Feb 28, 2007)

at least once a day. If my symptoms are bad, I'll go to the bathroom at least 10 times a day, but only have a bm maybe 1-4 times. Sometimes its diarhea, sometimes not.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

hey nice name jaded (haha)the real name is jadeanyhow, it sounds like you have ibs type c...do you have enough fiber in your diet? what type of foods do you eat? i have type c and d. and it sucks. also, do you drink enough water?ttyl bye


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

C?No- it sounds like you alternate to me. You have similar symtoms to me.


----------



## 15900 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!I think D/C sounds more accurate, especially lately







Any advice on what I should take though? I haven't really tried anything yet, but since I alternate, I don't want to take something that'll stop me up or make me too loose either. I'm interested in natural treatments, supplements and things. Any advice?


----------

